

"Idiot proof" icon design Fail - headbiznatch
http://content.usatoday.com/communities/driveon/post/2010/08/one-third-of-drivers-dont-know-what-this-icon-means/1

======
nostromo
The icon should be a tire (from the angle that makes it a circle: O) that's a
little flat on the bottom. I think everyone would get that.

~~~
headbiznatch
Totally.

